# KYT: Costello



## Sinkhead (May 5, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is Costello!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




Osaka (On hold)
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet
tinymonkeyt
Mars
RedIce
moozxy
Salamantis
superrob
thebobevil (On hold)
xblackoutx
-x1_0_nt-
webyugioh
.::5pYd3r::.
silent sniper





Spoiler: Past sessions



Skye07 (April 25th to 27th)
pikadude1006 (April 23rd to 25th)
slvrdrgn123 (April 21st to 23rd)
Little (April 19th to 21st)
Masta_mind257 (April 17th to 19th)
Twiffles (April 12th to 17th)
Orc (April 9th to 12th)
xalphax (April 9th to 9th)
ChotaZ (April 4th to 7th)
cupajoe38 (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
The Teej (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

*Posts merged*

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

1) do you think it's ..

oh wait, it's my session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. Favourite lolcat?
> 2. Who is your God?
> 3. Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


1. I don't know. All of them, I guess. I'm totally into cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Hmm... I don't have one in general; only in particular domains. E.g. in football (soccer) my god would be Zidane!
3. A fireman.


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

1. Why Dumbledore as you avatar? 
2. Do you like harry potter?
3. Do you pirate? (as in download romz)
4. If yes to the last question, How do you get your romz? (I'm *not* asking where)
5. Do you like having admin power over people on GBAtemp?
6. Is it hard being Admin?
7. Is France nice?
8. Do you like me?
9. How was the GBAtemp '08 tour?
10. Got any plans for the future of GBAtemp?


----------



## Destructobot (May 5, 2008)

1. Can you fix everything that's broken on GBAtemp immediately?

2. Why not?

3. Not even if I give you a cookie?

4. Why do your deep blue eyes pierce right into my soul?

5. Tastiest animal? (or plant if you don't eat critters)


----------



## Jackreyes (May 5, 2008)

Wyt ti'n hoffi caws?


----------



## Shuny (May 5, 2008)

1) Do you prefer hot chocolate or coffee ?
2) Do you prefer pancakes or hamburgers ?
3) If you had the choice, would you choose a gorgeous (and intelligent) woman or $1,000,000,000 ?
4) ©4n U r34d t3h 1337 ?
5) Monorail cat, long cat or invisible bike cat ?


----------



## NeSchn (May 5, 2008)

I'm next in KYT. Will you post in my topic?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

*-x1_0_nt-*

1. Why Dumbledore as you avatar?
-> because I like to think that it suits me. A wise man, caring for its students (... I mean, members) before all, and always working for the community.

2. Do you like harry potter?
-> Absolutely. I loved the books, but was disappointed by the movies.

3. Do you pirate? (as in download romz)
-> I don't play much, but yeah I admit I've downloaded a couple of games back in the days where I played. These days I only play NSMB with shaun (well, not anymore though) or Clubhouse games with another friend.

4. If yes to the last question, How do you get your romz? (I'm not asking where)
-> From private FTPs.

5. Do you like having admin power over people on GBAtemp?
-> If you have noticed, I don't use my admin powers much for community matters. I'm doing all the tech work (programming, server admin) which doesn't leave much time for anything else. I do sometimes take action when things get serious.

6. Is it hard being Admin?
-> Well, it's completely up to you. We have high standards (constant evolution, never resting on our laurels) so when it comes to the technical stuff, yes it's pretty hard. But really, we could just leave things how they are now and it would be easy - all I'd have to do would be paying for the server and letting the forums evolve peacefully. That's not how it is though.

7. Is France nice?
-> It's nice, but the USA were so much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haw

8. Do you like me?
-> I'm sorry, I don't know you much... have you changed your nick? I haven't been active much lately due to the US trip.

9. How was the GBAtemp '08 tour?
-> It was awesome. Meeting GBAtemp people was so great, all of them were just sooo great, and the country and all the stuff we've done - I don't think it could've been any better.

10. Got any plans for the future of GBAtemp?
-> Short term - yes we do have plans, however I can not disclose them since we like to keep things secret (who doesn't like surprises? we do like to surprise our members).
Long term, we don't really have any plans, at least nothing really shaped up.



*Destructobot*

1. Can you fix everything that's broken on GBAtemp immediately?
-> I'm afraid not. Not sure what you're referring to though.

2. Why not?
-> I just got back from a 3 weeks trip around the USA, I need some rest. Also, I am still studying (just got back to uni today) and have a part time job. I'd also like to see my family and friends again, as I just got back from the trip.

3. Not even if I give you a cookie?
-> Sorry, I'm afraid that wouldn't be enough.

4. Why do your deep blue eyes pierce right into my soul?
-> Hm, not sure what you expect me to say here. I don't know... because?

5. Tastiest animal? (or plant if you don't eat critters)
-> I think my favourite is duck. Sorry for all duck lovers here.



*Shuny*

1) Do you prefer hot chocolate or coffee ?
-> When I wake up, I can't do anything before I've had coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't drink hot chocolate though.

2) Do you prefer pancakes or hamburgers ?
-> I like both, but I've eaten too many hamburgers lately so I'd go with pancakes.

3) If you had the choice, would you choose a gorgeous (and intelligent) woman or $1,000,000,000 ?
-> I haven't hesitated a second before making my mind here. As most people, I seek hapiness in life. A woman would make me happy, I am sure of that. Money would probably keep me happy for a while, but then I'd begin to wonder if people like/love me for what I am or for my money, and other stuff like that. So definitely a woman. I'm still looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) ©4n U r34d t3h 1337 ?
-> |\|0 1 C4|\|7

5) Monorail cat, long cat or invisible bike cat ?
-> monorail cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*NeSchn*
1. I'm next in KYT. Will you post in my topic?
-> Sure! I know you and I appreciate you, so I wouldn't miss that (provided I don't forget).



*Jackreyes*
1. Wyt ti'n hoffi caws?
-> oes!


----------



## moozxy (May 5, 2008)

Headmaster eh?
Master of head eh? *eh?* *eh?* *eh?* *eh?*


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

Hm, good answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Costello said:
			
		

> 8. Do you like me?
> -> I'm sorry, I don't know you much... have you changed your nick? I haven't been active much lately due to the US trip.



Heh, yeah i use to be Metroid_phobia.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

moozxy: and your point is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




metroid_phobia: aha, ok! Sure, I like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



didnt know you had your nick changed.


----------



## raulpica (May 5, 2008)

1. What do you think of this video?


2. GBATemp's one of the best sites in teh intarwebz. Are you proud of it?

3. Do you like me? (shamelessy stealing the question from -x1_0_nt-)


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

1. Video
-> hehe, very funny! monorail cat ftw!

2. GBATemp's one of the best sites in teh intarwebz. Are you proud of it?
-> I'm glad you think that. Yes, I'm proud of what we have done with it, I'm proud we've been able to keep the site up and running without ads (I dont consider our partner sites as advertising btw. But I understand some people might)

3. Do you like me? (shamelessy stealing the question from -x1_0_nt-) 
-> I like everyone on GBAtemp, even those who don't like me or hate me (Linkiboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Just like a good headmaster likes his students.


----------



## moozxy (May 5, 2008)

Holy smokes, so I was just sorting through my msn messenger contacts, deleting randoms etc., when I came across this address: "[email protected]"
Any relations?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

Of course. Marie is my sister.


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

1. Would you like to come to the Mighty Glorious nation of Uzbekistan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (You can use stay at my house, eat our food, and use my sister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






2. Would you like to be my girl friend?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Rocky or Rambo?
4. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
5. Cock over your right shoulder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or dick in the eyes.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. Why did I skip #6?
8. What do you think about this song?


----------



## psycoblaster (May 5, 2008)

1. Any love in doing another homebrew? (for DS) and would you make another entry for the next neo compo?

2. An old game you miss the most?

3. ever visited korea?

4. if no, do you even want to visit korea?

5. If you can learn another language, what would it be?

6. ice cream or milk

7. water or soda

8. life or death

9. atari or nintendo


----------



## CockroachMan (May 5, 2008)

1. Do you call french bread just "bread"? 
2. How did you become a GBATemp admin?
3. Do you like cockroaches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. What do you do for living?


----------



## JPH (May 5, 2008)

When are you and shaun coming home? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you ever going to get a new avatar?

How much do you love me?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

*Westside*

1. Would you like to come to the Mighty Glorious nation of Uzbekistan?  (You can use stay at my house, eat our food, and use my sister.
-> I've planned to go to many countries, but eventually I would like to visit them all. I know I won't, but yeah, travelling is my favourite hobby.

2. Would you like to be my girl friend? 
-> I can't be a girl, but I can certainly be a friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Rocky or Rambo?
-> Neither. I've never watched the movies; I'm not into that kind of movies.

4. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
-> Neither. Who is Michael Bolton?

5. Cock over your right shoulder or dick in the eyes.
-> Uh, neither! No cocks plz.

7. Why did I skip #6?
-> Because you  .

8. What do you think about this song? 
-> OMG you rick rolled me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like the song. I found myself singing it once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Psycoblaster*

1. Any love in doing another homebrew? (for DS) and would you make another entry for the next neo compo?
-> I don't have time for homebrew anymore... 

2. An old game you miss the most?
-> Hm... I don't know. Old games I can play them with emulators... there's one NES game I never managed to play though - High speed, a pinball game on the NES. Freezes on every emulator I've tried.

3. ever visited korea?
-> No, I've never been to Asia actually. But I sure would enjoy it!

4. if no, do you even want to visit korea?
-> I would like to visit every country, really. I hope I will go to korea in the future.

5. If you can learn another language, what would it be?
-> I think I'd like to learn Spanish. I speak French, English and some Italian.

6. ice cream or milk
-> Uh... milk in coffee, ice cream for desert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. water or soda
-> Soda! I was amazed with the fact that you get free refills in the US. Lame french, they don't do that!

8. life or death
-> life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. atari or nintendo
-> Nintendo. seriously... lol



*CockroachMan*

1. Do you call french bread just "bread"?
-> Well, duh, yes! Why would I call it otherwise?

2. How did you become a GBATemp admin?
-> I had sex with Kivan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Omero. And Alexander, twice.

3. Do you like cockroaches?
-> Sorry, I dread them. I dread all fast moving bugs.. This reminds me of the "irrational fears" topic!

4. What do you do for living?
-> I'm a student, still; and I have a part time job (working on another website -not video game related- which is not yet open).



*JPH*

1. When are you and shaun coming home?
-> We came home just yesterday.

2. Are you ever going to get a new avatar?
-> Yes, I'll change it when I find a better one. I still like Mighty Dumbledore.

3. How much do you love me?
-> I appreciate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's how much I love you.


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

Sorry to bother you with another useless post.  They say that you are powerful...  Are you powerful enough to edit this powerful post?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

I'm afraid not! I am powerless! ... oh wait.


----------



## Shinji (May 5, 2008)

1. Are you sad that I couldnt make it down to San Fran with Urza for Tour 08? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Which member that is not you, in your opinion, has the best avatar?

3. Whats your favorite food overall?

4. Favorite food while in the states?

5. woot?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 5, 2008)

1. what time do you get up in da mornin?
2. are you a curious kitty?
3. if your house (or just your dwelling place) were to catch on fire, what would you grab and why?
4. does being in a KYT session feel like youre being interrogated?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

*Shinji*

1. Are you sad that I couldnt make it down to San Fran with Urza for Tour 08? frown.gif
-> Yes, I'm sad we couldn't meet you. There are so many people I wish I'd met.

2. Which member that is not you, in your opinion, has the best avatar?
-> Thug had a fantastic Leon-themed avatar some time ago (I think he uses another one now)

3. Whats your favorite food overall?
-> I don't know... I'm stuffed up right now (just had some pizza) so I don't want to think about food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Favorite food while in the states?
-> Hm, we ate burgers mostly; and mexican food. The baconator I had at Wendy's was quite good, and also the burger I had at the restaurant in LA with IxthusTiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. woot?
-> wewt wewt



*Monkeyt*

1. what time do you get up in da mornin?
-> on week days, 7:30. On week ends, ... very late! you don't wanna know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. are you a curious kitty?
-> oh yeah. Very curious. Sometimes too curious!

3. if your house (or just your dwelling place) were to catch on fire, what would you grab and why?
-> I'd grab my kitten (although they'd probably get out on their own), and just my laptop probably.
I'm not too materialist, but I hate to lose my work. So I think I'd try to save my hard drives in priority 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have nothing of strong sentimental value; I offer gifts more than I receive them because I like giving more than receiving.

4. does being in a KYT session feel like youre being interrogated?
-> Not at all. It's just fun after all, and I hope it'll help people know me better and stop thinking stupid things about me. I know some do.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 5, 2008)

1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?

2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?

3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?

4) Dogs or Cats?

5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?

6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?

7) If you could have any profession ... seriously any profession in the world... real or fantasy...what would it be?

8) Lets pretend all video game characters were real...which video game character would you most likely want to have sexual relations with?


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2008)

WHY SO OLD?


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

Do you live near anyone who is a member of GBAtemp?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

*XxX*

1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?
-> the gameboy color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The zelda games on this console were probably the games I enjoyed the most. I think Link's Awakening is what really got me into video games.

2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?
-> Link's Awakening (DX preferably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Or, maybe the Oracle series on the GBC.

3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?
-> I couldn't care less about SSBB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like the game, I don't have a wii. I've played the game once not so long ago, but it made me dislike it even more. I'll take a chance though. I think Snake shouldn't be in SSBB. I don't like him being mixed up in childish games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also SSBB is mostly about Nintendo characters, so why is he in it, if it's not for commercial reasons?

4) Dogs or Cats?
-> Cats. I'm totally a cat person. I don't like dogs; they can be cute, but they would be a weight to me. They need to be taken care of, and they're noisy.

5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?
-> Uhh.. the Matrix thingy, I suppose.

6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?
-> Superman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah.. there are Superman based video games, so this answer should work.

7) If you could have any profession ... seriously any profession in the world... real or fantasy...what would it be?
-> That's a good question. It took me a while to think of a decent answer. I'd like to be president of the world so that I could make decisions that would save the planet from ecological disasters, provided it can still be saved.

8) Lets pretend all video game characters were real...which video game character would you most likely want to have sexual relations with?
-> Princess Zelda definitely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*sonicslasha*

1. WHY SO OLD?
-> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*-x1_0_nt-*

1. Do you live near anyone who is a member of GBAtemp?
-> Technically, yes. My room mate is a registered member on GBAtemp.


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

1. What do you do in your spare time?
-> Um, well... I don't have much spare time TBH. I lurk around on GBAtemp, mostly... I guess.


----------



## Satangel (May 5, 2008)

1. Where do you exactly live in France (no streets necessary)

2. Have U ever went to Belgium?

3. When?

4. What do you think of if you think of Belgium?

5. Isn't the french language annoying to type, with all those accents and all?

6. Can you say something in French here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

7. PC specs?

8. Which footballclub do you like, if you have to choose one.

9. Where does C. Ronaldo play, without Googling?


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

Got another one:

1. When will the Wii and Virtual Console Release List get fixed?


----------



## moozxy (May 5, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Of course. Marie is my sister.
> QUOTEyohanosaur* says:
> hey
> yohanosaur* says:
> ...


You lied to me Costello


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

moozxy: hmm... I think SHE lied. Not me.



*Satangel*

1. Where do you exactly live in France (no streets necessary)
-> Grenoble!

2. Have U ever went to Belgium?
-> Hm, I think I have been, but I've never visited it. My parents are going there for 4 days this week though.

3. When?
-> I can't remember, but I'm pretty sure I've already set foot in this country.

4. What do you think of if you think of Belgium?
-> The fries? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the manneken pis. And the terrible national football team.

5. Isn't the french language annoying to type, with all those accents and all?
-> Not really... when you're used to it, it's smooth.

6. Can you say something in French here?
-> J'ai bien peur que non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wait I just did

7. PC specs?
-> 2 year old laptop. Turion 64 1.6GHz, 1 GB, 100+160 HDD, X700. 15.4" WGA

8. Which footballclub do you like, if you have to choose one.
-> Well, my local team Grenoble is in 2nd league (League 2) but I still like them, the stadium is like 2 minutes walk from my apartment.

9. Where does C. Ronaldo play, without Googling?
-> LOL. Cristiano Ronaldo? MU, of course. I hate him, although I must admit he's really good this season.




*-x1_0_nt-*

1. When will the Wii and Virtual Console Release List get fixed?
-> I don't really know what you're talking about.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 5, 2008)

1. How do you feel about Lance Armstrong?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

^ uh, well, ... I think he's a great champion. What he did was amazing.
Anyone who is strong enough to fight and survive cancer also has my respect.


----------



## Satangel (May 5, 2008)

1. Can U name one football player that plays in Belgium?

2. Whats your parttime job?

3. Do you have a GF/BF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 atm ?

4. How many flashcarts do you have?

5. Have you ever played a sport in a club?

6. What was your best course in highschool?

7. Worst course in highschool?

8. Ever fought someone? For real?

9. Do you have XFire?

10. Musicstyle?

11. Eddy Merckx or Armstrong?

12. Who's going to win the Champions League?

13. You rule!


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

1. Can U name one football player that plays in Belgium?
-> Hm... Vincent Kompany is a good player, but does he still play in Belgium?

2. Whats your parttime job?
-> web developper.

3. Do you have a GF/BF atm ?
-> no GF at the moment, and certainly no BF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. How many flashcarts do you have?
-> I only use 1 (R4) but again I'm not a gamer, collector or anything.

5. Have you ever played a sport in a club?
-> yes I have played football for hm, over 10 years. I still play with my friends but don't have time to play in a club.

6. What was your best course in highschool?
-> I think I really liked "computer & network security" last year at uni, in oxford brookes.

7. Worst course in highschool?
-> In oxford brookes again, I had a network course that was too hard and I didn't like the teacher. I failed the exam, although I'd worked hard for it and I thought I'd pass it.

8. Ever fought someone? For real?
-> No. I'm a non violent person (that's my education). I wouldn't mind a good fight though. Almost had one last year with an incredibly annoying room mate, I'm sure shaun remembers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no he's not the one who I almost fought with)

9. Do you have XFire?
-> No, what is it?

10. Musicstyle?
-> I like various styles. Bossa nova, rock, jazz...

11. Eddy Merckx or Armstrong? 
-> I'm too young to have known Merckx (Eddy, not Axel of course) so I prefer Armstrong.

12. Who's going to win the Champions League?
-> I hope MU.  I don't like Chelsea. They are the proof that money rules over the football world. They win things because of money. At least Wenger and Ferguson have built solid teams through the years, not buying 10 world class players every year.


----------



## iffy525 (May 5, 2008)

I'll ask your favorite question to ask:

Favorite programming language?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

Haha, but it's not my favorite question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My favorite is definitely PHP. 
I used to like Delphi, but PHP is just so good.
I like C# too.


----------



## Satangel (May 5, 2008)

No, Kompany doesn't play in Belgium anymore, now in Hamburg.
Indeed a great player, too bad he didn't play for my favourite club ( Club Brugge)

XFire.com, it tracks which games you play, and how much in a week. But you're not a gamer, so no need for it then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never knew Eddy Merckx too , but my dad tells alot from him, and that he won almost every course in those days...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Ever had a relationship?

2. Do you know NDSS?

3. Do you know a player of Club Brugge?

4. Were u sad when France lost the last World Cup final and Zidane got red?

5. Why do you hate C. Ronaldo? I don't like him that much ( too much show ) but he's the best footballer in the world IMO.

6. Where does David Beckham play now?

7. Have U ever red Darren Shan?

8. Do you like this?
I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. Ever played a Fire Emblem game?

10. Ever played GTA (seeing you're non violent person)


----------



## The Teej (May 5, 2008)

Pie or Pudding?
Has the idea of joining the mod team ever crossed your mind?
If you had to change your forum name, what would it be?
Favourite media player?
Favourite Internet Browser?


----------



## theman69 (May 5, 2008)

1. What did u like most about your trip to the US? ( 3 Things that stood out. )
2. My cousin got here from Israel a couple days ago where do u suggest she go visit in New York?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

1. Ever had a relationship?
-> of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not with a guy though.

2. Do you know NDSS?
-> This rings a bell, but I couldn't tell.

3. Do you know a player of Club Brugge?
-> sorry I don't. This city is where my parents are going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Were u sad when France lost the last World Cup final and Zidane got red?
-> I was stunned. I never thought he could do that for the last match of his LIFE. I was speechless for 2 hours after he did this.

5. Why do you hate C. Ronaldo? I don't like him that much ( too much show ) but he's the best footballer in the world IMO.
-> Because he keeps diving, complaining, crying, cheating, etc.  He could be a fantastic champion, but his attitude is laughable.

6. Where does David Beckham play now?
-> Hmm... Los Angeles I think? Or the New York metrostars? I don't remember.

7. Have U ever red Darren Shan?
-> Nope, I haven't.

8. Do you like this?
-> Shan? sorry, see Q7 

9. Ever played a Fire Emblem game?
-> Not really. I don't enjoy turn based RPGs.

10. Ever played GTA (seeing you're non violent person)
-> I've tried it, but didn't like it. I don't like many games at all. I might like GTA IV though since it has a stronger storyline...




*Teejy*

1. Pie or Pudding?
-> Pie!

2. Has the idea of joining the mod team ever crossed your mind?
-> Not really. I hate having responsibilities and I wouldn't like to moderate anyway.

3. If you had to change your forum name, what would it be?
-> John C. ? 

4. Favourite media player?
-> Media Player Classic

5. Favourite Internet Browser?
-> Mozilla Firefox!



*theman69*

1. What did u like most about your trip to the US? ( 3 Things that stood out. )
-> 3 things: meeting with our 4 fellow tempers in NYC; biking the golden gate bridge with shaun; and the universal city park in L.A. which was awesome.

2. My cousin got here from Israel a couple days ago where do u suggest she go visit in New York?
-> Hm, ... it depends how long she stays there. I mean, we had to take 1 whole day to visit the statue of liberty - so much waiting.
She needs to see Time square, Central Park; we liked the city hall park too, battery park, the empire state building, rockefeller center... 
A good site for advice like this: tripadvisor.com


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 5, 2008)

Interesting.  The only reason I asked about armstrong is because I always hear that the french hate him.  Just curious.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

They hate him because of all the doping suspicions. I mean, he won the Tour 7 consecutive times; and that was after he got cured from cancer... Also he's friends with Bush, and everyone in France completely hates Bush; so it's not helping.
I don't care though, I still think he's great.


----------



## dice (May 5, 2008)

Do you have any plans for the future?


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 5, 2008)

1) Least favorite celebrity (not counting George Bush)?

2) Pirates, ninjas, or robots?

3) If someone offered you a million dollars to streak through the streets of your hometown, would you do it?

4) What's your favorite new GBAtemp feature?

5) Who's your favorite Supervisor who was promoted within the last month?

6) Will you come to Canada to pick up women with me? We'd make a dynamite team!


----------



## NeSchn (May 5, 2008)

Whats one of your favorite past times?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 5, 2008)

How did you discover GBAtemp?

Who would win in a fight of the admins?

How french are you?


----------



## TheWingless (May 5, 2008)

Can you answer this by editing it?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

dice: maybe. I might become a teacher next year (provided I pass the test AND get selected, which is hard), which would allow me to travel around the world because my school has sites in different countries, including China, USA, Belgium ...
Other than that, I plan to travel every year - next year should be Australia.



*Ace:*

1) Least favorite celebrity (not counting George Bush)?
-> The president of France.

2) Pirates, ninjas, or robots?
-> Ninjas! I like the Tenchu gameS.

3) If someone offered you a million dollars to streak through the streets of your hometown, would you do it?
-> Of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd probably do it for less than that - being naked is not such a big deal - especially if people know what's at stake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) What's your favorite new GBAtemp feature?
-> I don't know. There are too many. I like the Site Index because it summarizes all the features and it has nice icons & layout!

5) Who's your favorite Supervisor who was promoted within the last month?
-> Hm, I don't recall mthrnite was promoted last month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6) Will you come to Canada to pick up women with me? We'd make a dynamite team!
-> I sure wish I could. If I make it to a teacher next year, I might go to Canada, our school has a site there.




*NeSchn*
Whats one of your favorite past times?
-> I take it you mean pass time. I don't really have one, I think.



*awdofgum*
1. How did you discover GBAtemp?
-> I don't really remember; I guess looking for roms.

2. Who would win in a fight of the admins?
-> If you mean e-fight, I probably would since I'm the server & domain owner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think we'd ever fight to this point though.
It's possible that we might fight over some issue or disagreement, but we'd never come to that. It's just impossible.
If you mean real life fight, Thug would totally kick our ass -- he's so tall and big and I think he's like 10 years older than me. Shaun is also older and stronger than me.

3. How french are you?
-> I'm, er.. not too french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too attached to this country. I could easily live in another country. I loved the USA.



*TheWingless*
Can you answer this by editing it?
-> I could, yes.


----------



## dice (May 5, 2008)

interesting... what would you teach, and will this mean you being less active on the site? If so will you do a KiVan and consider giving up your position?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

dice: we don't have anyone in the team that could do server admin and php programming. I thought Samutz would have been perfect for it (as a technician) but he left.
And no, I'm not planning to leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont you wish!
The teaching thing is basically teaching one course to the other students of the school. I don't know what I'd be teaching, probably web development or C# + XNA, which are my 2 favourite fields.

edit: the only thing that could keep me away from GBAtemp to the point of leaving it would be a serious relationship with a girl. I think it's what happened to Kivan.


----------



## dice (May 5, 2008)

what was the worst thing that happened whilst on your hols in america? (don't back out of answering, there has to have been something - even if boring)


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

why don't you post all your questions in one single post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now, yes there was something that happened while we were in New York City.
On the 23rd, we had to wake up early to get on a plane at 8:30 am, on the Islip airport which is like 80 miles away from Newark, where we were staying.
We woke up at like 6, everything went smooth until we got to Newark penn station.
I got on the track with my luggage, then looked around me and shaun was gone. Nowhere to be found.
For a moment I wondered what to do. After all, only he had the flight details. Only he knew the hotel location in San Francisco.
I decided to go ahead and get to the airport as planned and I figured he would get there one way or another.
When I got to the airport, he wasn't there. I waited an hour, still didnt show up, so I checked in and got on the plane. As I set foot on the plane I looked back and I was the last one in the queue, I thought "oh god, he didn't make it".
As I was about to sit on one of the last remaining vacant seats, I looked up and saw shaun waving at me!! What a f*ckin relief.

Turns out he hopped on the wrong train at the station which explained why I lost him there. He was kicked ouf ot the train at some point though because I had our tickets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then he used a (pricy) taxi to get to another train station and got on the train to the airport late. He was able to check in and get on the plane just TWO minutes before taking off. What a miracle, I thought!


----------



## dice (May 5, 2008)

any particular reason for you always wearing your sunglasses? you're not cyclops by any chance are you?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

why don't you post all your questions in one single post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *2

I already answered this question.
I don't wear them all the time. I sometimes wore them indoor because they're also eyeglasses (for sight) and I wasn't carrying my regular eyeglasses with me.


----------



## Little (May 5, 2008)

WHERE IS MY GAME OF TETRIS -__-;


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 5, 2008)

have you ever been recognized in real life as the 'headmaster' of GBAtemp?
(i.e. like lets say you were walking down the street and some guys pops outta nowhere
and says something like "OMG! you're costello from GBAtemp! *freaks out*")
would you like that to happen?


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2008)

Little: oops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





' do you even play that game anymore

tinymonkeyt: not in real life, nope. You know, GBAtemp is big but not that big compared to the rest of the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we have 120,000 members+, but that's 50,000 less people that there is on earth.
But on other internet forums people sometimes recognize me, yeah.
I think it would be funny if it happened IRL, but I live in France and we don't have so many members there.


----------



## Satangel (May 6, 2008)

LOL, I live in Bruges, and Costello's parents are coming here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I will see them, but prolly won't recognize them.

Tnx for answering all the questions, was alot of fun


----------



## Cyan (May 6, 2008)

You were often between France and England, but I think you are French, right ?

Does meeting with members not too strange ? Difference of interests, age gap etc.

What do you do and speak about with members when you meet, like on the USA tour this year ? More like visiting the city or speaking video games ?

Do you see members differently on gbatemp when you come back on internet ?

Did you went to KiVan's home already ?


This one is not a question :
I came on #pa.org one day, I thought I would meet a frighting authority admin but you were just friendly and gave me what I asked. Thank you.
As you said, people may think wrong.


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2008)

Cyan:

1. You were often between France and England, but I think you are French, right ?
-> I am ze french yes! I was playing Phoenix Wright 3 and the "Jean Armstrong" case cracks me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Does meeting with members not too strange ? Difference of interests, age gap etc.
-> No, it's not strange for me at all. I've met many, many online people already (I made a lot of real life friends from another site, playeradvance.org - including my room mate) and it always went great.

3. What do you do and speak about with members when you meet, like on the USA tour this year ? More like visiting the city or speaking video games ?
-> With the guys in NYC we visited famous places like the statue of liberty, time square, hard rock cafe and others. We talked about pretty much anything, and a little bit about GBAtemp of course.

4. Do you see members differently on gbatemp when you come back on internet ?
-> The members I meet? No, I still see them the same way, but I appreciate them more. There's a special bond between us now, because we know a lot more about eachother.

5. Did you went to KiVan's home already ?
-> No I've never met Kivan in person. I hope to do so someday, though!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This one is not a question :
> I came on #pa.org one day, I thought I would meet a frighting authority admin but you were just friendly and gave me what I asked. Thank you.
> As you said, people may think wrong.


Hahaha, that's true - I'm just another person really. I dedicate myself to administrative and technical tasks, but that doesn't make me any superior or different.


----------



## Satangel (May 6, 2008)

You're parents are in luck, its the hottest week here in Bruges of all 2008 atm


----------



## VVoltz (May 7, 2008)

1. Did you like Northamerica?
2. Will it ever be possible to come to the East Coast again, but to Washington, DC?
3. Are you plotting your return to Wikipedia anytime soon?, if so, I'll help you!
4. Man you rock.
5. Dod you wonder why no. 4 is not a question?
6. Have you seen Pirates of the Caribbean 4 yet?
7. Why not?
Ok, enough of the silly questions, on with the serious stuff:
8. From what part of France are you?
9. How many hours do you dedicate to GBATemp on a weekly basis?
10. Honestly, how much does it costs YOU (in $$$) to maintain this great community?
11 How much of the whole source code from the forums is actually yours?
12. Do you keep backups of it?
13. What tips would you give to any new Webmaster guy that plans to start his own community?
14. Most touchy thing you've ever read here?
15. How do you say: Hi little girl, you look so beautiful tonight in french?

Thanks!
Costy my friend, take care!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 7, 2008)

What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?


----------



## DarkAura (May 7, 2008)

1. Yes or no?
2. Why?
3. Brownies or cake?


----------



## BioHazardN00B (May 7, 2008)

1) If you could stay in the US, would you?

2) Would you stay with me? Lol

3) Mmmm Baconator...DESCRIBE IT!! And how it tasted.

4) Taco Bell Or KFC

5) PS3 Or 360  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6) If you had 3 wishes what would you wish for.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7) I hate school, is this normal?

8) i Could Pwnz you at NSMB!!!

9) Overwhelmed Yet? XD


----------



## Costello (May 7, 2008)

*VVoltz™*

1. Did you like Northamerica?
-> Oh yeah! It's the land of the free refills and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Will it ever be possible to come to the East Coast again, but to Washington, DC?
-> I swear one day, when I'm at least 25 (so I can rent a car on my own) I'll come back to the USA and do a cross country - route 66 and everything.

3. Are you plotting your return to Wikipedia anytime soon?, if so, I'll help you!
-> I didn't add myself to it - someone did. And someone else removed me for some reason. I don't really mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's not like I deserve to be on there!

4. Man you rock.
-> Women you rock more.

5. Dod you wonder why no. 4 is not a question?
->  How dod I know?

6. Have you seen Pirates of the Caribbean 4 yet?
-> I haven't seen the 3rd opus yet. No spoilers please!

7. Why not?
-> I haven't seen the 3rd one, well, because.. I don't know. I've downloaded it, but whenever I try to start watching it, it gets me BORED very quickly and I give up on watching it.

Ok, enough of the silly questions, on with the serious stuff:
8. From what part of France are you?
-> South-east France (Grenoble.. google-maps it!)

9. How many hours do you dedicate to GBATemp on a weekly basis?
-> I can't really tell. It varies. In the winter I'm more at home because I hate being outside when it's cold. So I guess I'm more active on the forums. On the other hand I can't stand staying home when the weather is nice, so I'll only be on GBAtemp at night or when I'm at work. Considering that I'm at work 9 hours / day, you could say that I'm on GBAtemp about 12 hours a day. That includes lurking and working.

10. Honestly, how much does it costs YOU (in $$$) to maintain this great community?
-> I can't really tell either. Between the server bills, the competition prizes, the shop, there's a lot of expenses; but fortunately all of them are covered by the money the affiliates send us. So technically I shouldn't have to pay anything from my own pocket anymore.

11 How much of the whole source code from the forums is actually yours?
-> Hm, maybe like 10%. But that is huge if you know how big the source code of the invision forums are.

12. Do you keep backups of it?
-> Yes, of course!

13. What tips would you give to any new Webmaster guy that plans to start his own community?
-> Do not lose hope if your community isn't successful at first. Success comes with the time.
Your community has to be special in order to be successful. It has to have something different, something attractive.
Give people a reason to be part of your community. Once you've built a solid member base, they should stick around if they begin to know eachother.
From then on, you can only grow bigger.

14. Most touchy thing you've ever read here?
-> Could you rephrase this? I'm not sure I understand.

15. How do you say: Hi little girl, you look so beautiful tonight in french?
-> "Salut petite fille, tu es si belle ce soir"
I don't know why you would say that though, do you tell little girls they're beautiful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*distorted.frequency*
1. What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?
-> 39+3



*DarkAura*
1. Yes or no?
-> Yes.

2. Why?
-> Why do you ask in the first place?

3. Brownies or cake?
-> I think cake. Not a big fan of chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*BioHazardN00B*
1) If you could stay in the US, would you?
-> Absolutely. I loved the country, wish I could stay, but I have business in France!

2) Would you stay with me? Lol
-> Depends where you live and who you are, I spouse!

3) Mmmm Baconator...DESCRIBE IT!! And how it tasted.
-> Ahhh, it was great. Wendy's was awesome, we ate at Wendy's in NYC, on the 5th avenue I think. Well the baconator was one LARGE burger, with lots of bacon and cheese and steak. No additional crap like vegetables or shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had hard time finishing it, but I swear I did. I'd also got large fries & large drink. That kept me stuffed up for hours.

4) Taco Bell Or KFC
-> augh, we forgot to eat at Taco Bell. I wanted to try it at least once while I was in the US, because we don't have these in France.
I already tried KFC once when I lived in Oxford, but I didn't like it. So Taco bell anyway.

5) PS3 Or 360  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-> Haha... 360! the PS3 is just a big joke to me. There are less good games and games are more expensive, the sixaxis is a complete failure, the system always was much more expensive, and I don't like some of Sony's statements. Also, it can't be hacked. On the other hand I love my 360. I've enjoyed every single game i've played. It's my all-time favourite console.

6) If you had 3 wishes what would you wish for.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-> I wish for peace in the world.
-> I wish economy was less important for men. That they start realizing that ecological & human issues are serious. That they favor humanity over money.
-> I wish my ex girlfriend started loving me again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, that's so selfish. I could've wished something more selfless.

7) I hate school, is this normal?
-> Absolutely! I remember hating school when I was younger. Now I'm at university I like it because I'm interested in what I'm studying (computer science).

8) i Could Pwnz you at NSMB!!!
-> Aha, I somehow doubt this! No one in the world can claim to have played this game more than shaun and I have! Unless you've played the game for 2 hours every day for 1 year (+ 3 weeks recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) The only person who can beat me is.. shaun!

9) Overwhelmed Yet? XD
-> Yeaaaaah baby


----------



## Talaria (May 7, 2008)

! - Did you miss me while you were away?

@- I missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, what?

#- Whats your favourite country?

$-  Favourite catch phrase?

%- Spike, Angel, Riley or Xander?

^- Where do we go from here?

Ciao
- Talaria


----------



## Costello (May 7, 2008)

*Talaria*

! - Did you miss me while you were away?
-> Sure... yeah!

@- I missed you cry.gif, what?
-> Dont worry! It's normal for a girl to miss the guy that she loves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#- Whats your favourite country?
-> Could be the USA now. But next year when I go to Australia I could change my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$- Favourite catch phrase?
-> I'm not sure. I don't think I have one. I'm not good at remembering quotes...

%- Spike, Angel, Riley or Xander?
-> Spikey is the coolest. Angel, I never liked him. Riley is gorgeous. Xander is funny.
If I had to be one of these characters, I'd pick Riley.

^- Where do we go from here?
-> We go there: v


----------



## BioHazardN00B (May 7, 2008)

Omg!! HE ANSWERED MY QUESTION!!!!!
Heres a link to my introduction http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=854...p;#entry1131621
(I Planned on rickrolling You LOL, but i likes u)


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2008)

Ahah, I don't really mind being rickrolled as long as it doesn't involve the annoying browser prank. (http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com - dont click)
Welcome to the forums anyway


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 8, 2008)

Are we still allowed to ask questions even though other peoples KYT are going on?


----------



## mthrnite (May 8, 2008)

1. Do you think that the human race will last until the sun goes red giant?
if so...
2. Do you think that the human race will last until the Andromeda galaxy collides with us?
if so...
3. Who does a guy gotta screw to get a decent martini in the Virgo Cluster?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 8, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> 1. NSMB?
> 2. Wake up lazy.
> 3. Where do we eat today?
> 4. MKDS?
> ...


----------



## dice (May 8, 2008)

Do you ever plan on not responding to our questions?


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2008)

*sonicslasheeee*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are we still allowed to ask questions even though other peoples KYT are going on?


Yes, I think it's allowed. I've seen people doing this before.



*mthrnite*

1. Do you think that the human race will last until the sun goes red giant?
-> Nope. I think at some point the human race will cause the destruction of the earth, before the sun "vanishes" (or explodes).

2. Do you think that the human race will last until the Andromeda galaxy collides with us?
-> I don't know when that is.. I hope not too soon! I wanna have children, y'know. And I want them to live for a couple of years.

3. Who does a guy gotta screw to get a decent martini in the Virgo Cluster?
-> The barmaid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Justin T.*

1. NSMB?
-> Yeah, but only two games plz. I gotta sleep soon.

2. Wake up lazy.
-> Yawnnnn

3. Where do we eat today?
-> I liked Lori's. Why don't we go there again? Oh wait no - Taco bell!

4. MKDS?
-> Sure. I need a revenge... I guess!

5. Where do we visit today?
-> We could visit... HOUSES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't you need a new one?

4. Gears?
-> Automatic please.     ... oh wait.. did you mean Gears of war? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  shame-- banned 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. NSMB?
-> Yes, but only twelve games please. I gotta wake up soon.

2. Burnout?
-> I want to try the new one.. havent played new 360 games in ages, there are so many new great games though.

1. MKDS?
-> Sure, you need a revenge... I suppose!

XI. Oh hai.
-> That Cassandra girl was 'only' a stunt actress. She had a nice body though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




XVI. Are you going to buy any souvenirs?
-> I can't carry any more with my current luggage. I should go buy a new suitcase.



*dice*

Do you ever plan on not responding to our questions?
-> I do not plan to. I'll answer all your questions.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 8, 2008)

You were banned on xbox live?


----------



## VVoltz (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the answers!, man you rock, women you rock more! =D, nice catch phrase!
And yeah, me and my silly typos =(

One more:
I beat the crap out of me in New Super Mario Bros when will I have the rematch?
Take care Costy boy!, YOU, my friend, rock!


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2008)

sonicslasher: yes.

VVoltz: "man you rock, women you rock more" yeah that should be my catchphrase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 someone asked me if I had one, I said no... now I guess I do!
And I'll gladly play NSMB with you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get ready!


----------



## mattlouf (May 11, 2008)

Hi there !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.When will you release next version of GBArms ?


----------



## King Zargo (May 11, 2008)

1. Blonds, Brunets or Redheads? 
2. Spain or Italy?
3. What is your favourite video game character?
4. Peach or Daisy?
5. What kind of phone do you have?
6. Do you smoke or drink?
7. WWhat is your favourite television program?
8. What is your favourite pokemon?
9. Do you get in trouble with Nintendo for hosting this site?
10. Do you like Tingle?


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 11, 2008)

1. Metal Gear Solid 4 or Ninja Gaiden 2?
2. Macbook Pro or Dell XPS M1330?
3. Elf or Leprechaun? 
5. Why did I skip 4?
6. Why so serious?
7. Ask me a question.


----------



## Prime (May 11, 2008)

1. How did you get banned from Xbox live


----------



## Costello (May 11, 2008)

*mattlouf*
Hi mattlouf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 long time no see

1.When will you release next version of GBArms ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-> I dont have time. Probably never, unless I'm really really bored but it hasn't happened for years.



*shinsil*
1. Blonds, Brunets or Redheads? 
-> Blondes. For some reason, I only like blond girls... except for asians.

2. Spain or Italy?
-> I speak a bit of italian, and I've been to both Spain and Italy.. I like them equally.

3. What is your favourite video game character?
-> I guess Link from the Zelda games... or maybe Snake from MGS.

4. Peach or Daisy?
-> TBH I could never tell them apart... so... whichever's blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. What kind of phone do you have?
-> I've got a crappy HTC S310



it's not very good... thinking of getting a new one

6. Do you smoke or drink?
-> No I don't, nor do I take drugs.

7. WWhat is your favourite television program?
-> I only watch football (soccer) on TV... anything else I download it... tv shows mostly. I've watched a great deals of movies.

8. What is your favourite pokemon?
-> I played pokémon red through and through when I was 11 or 12, and the diamond version more recently. My favourite pokémon would be.. hm.. I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't remember the names.

9. Do you get in trouble with Nintendo for hosting this site?
-> Never had any trouble.

10. Do you like Tingle?
-> Nah... I hate him. He's real creepy, he shouldn't be part of the zelda series



*ZeWarrior*
1. Metal Gear Solid 4 or Ninja Gaiden 2?
-> MGS 4! I'm a big fan. I'm a bit disappointed with the game previews so far, I hope the game is really good.

2. Macbook Pro or Dell XPS M1330?
-> Dell computers are solid, and I hate Macs (I hate the OS actually, their hardware is OK.. but overpriced).

3. Elf or Leprechaun? 
-> Elves rock!

5. Why did I skip 4?
-> Because 4 is almost 13 and 13 is the number of bad fortune?

6. Why so serious?
-> It's just the way I am, mate.

7. Ask me a question.
-> Hello, would you be so kind as to offer me one of your two PlayStation 3 units?




*-x1_0_nt-*
1. How did you get banned from Xbox live
-> Afaik there's only one way you can get banned from the xbl... modding your console.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 11, 2008)

1.What consoles do you own?
2.Do you drink beer?
3.What is your favorite video game character?
4.What is your second favorite video game character?
5.Have you ever been to Dubai?
6.What is your favorite out of the three
Wii
360
PS3
7.Can you give me a promotion?


----------



## Costello (May 11, 2008)

1.What consoles do you own?
-> GBA, PS2, NDS (fat), Xbox 360

2.Do you drink beer?
-> No, I do not. Not very fond of that. My fave drink is Coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.What is your favorite video game character?
-> I'm not sure... I answered the exact same question in my previous post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "-> I guess Link from the Zelda games... or maybe Snake from MGS."

4.What is your second favorite video game character?
-> Well if the first is Link, then the 2nd would be Snake... and vice versa!

5.Have you ever been to Dubai?
-> No, but I heard it's crazy. I hope I'll visit the city one day.

6.What is your favorite out of the three Wii/360/PS3
-> it's definitely the 360. Had it for hm 1 year and a half now, been thrilled by all these amazing games.

7.Can you give me a promotion? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-> Sure... you didn't say when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll promote you when you're ready.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 11, 2008)

Dumbledore is 



Spoiler



gay.



Does that mean you are 



Spoiler



gay?


----------



## Costello (May 11, 2008)

I've had this avatar long before the news of his sexual orientation was announced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No, I'm not gay. To me Dumbledore still represents a strong, mighty hand that works silently behind the scenes, and strives to maintain peace and order in the house before all.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 12, 2008)

Asians are not smart,and I am living proof.
Whats sexual orientation?


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 12, 2008)

Why do you not drink alcohol??? As Almighty "ADMIN of GBATEMP" I thought you would at least have some GBATemp spirit and drink some "GROG"?


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> 7. Ask me a question.
> -> Hello, would you be so kind as to offer me one of your two PlayStation 3 units?



Ahh, I'm afraid I can't do that. My sincerest apologies


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Asians are not smart,and I am living proof.
> Whats sexual orientation?
> It means whether you like (and love) persons of the same gender as you (homosexuality) or of the opposite gender (heterosexuality), or both (bisexuality).
> Don't say that you aren't smart... I'd blame your age
> ...


I wasn't being serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just in case you thought I was)


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 12, 2008)

Try some! Can't be a GBATemp Admin until you taste Grog.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 12, 2008)

hi. how are you?


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hi. how are you?


I am fine. Thanks for asking


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 12, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.-
identity theft! thats no costello!


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2008)

Ahem... I'm great, thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and what about you? how are you?


----------



## Dylaan (May 12, 2008)

Do you secretly help distribute ROMZ to the poor?
Do you hate people who post in old topics?


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2008)

I don't distribute nor do I help distribute roms. And if it's about IRC I only idle in discussion channels.
I don't hate people who post in old topics; I don't hate people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it does annoy me sometimes when a member revives a very old topic for no reason other than pissing people off.


----------

